

Ask HN: How can a mechanical engineer contribute to tech or any startup? - hotshot


======
denismars
I studied Mech Eng. and Physics but now spend most of my time building
software related technologies. I think the big take away from my Mech Eng.
degree is that I've learnt how to solve technical and non-technical problems.
Solving problems is one of the most important parts of any startup and you
should look at your Mech Eng. background not as a destination but as a
continuous journey of learning to solve more and more problems (technical or
not) as you encounter them in whatever challenges you confront. Apart from
using your Mech Eng. skills directly in a mech related startup, those skills
should not limit you to that specialization alone if you continue on the
learning process of picking up more tools/knowledge to add to your chest of
problem solving experience in a startup.

